# Which A-MAZE-N product should I get?



## nabo4u (Oct 11, 2012)

Hey guys, I want to get started with cold smoking. After reading a few of the topics here, I came across the A-MAZE-N Products website. I currently own a 30" MES. My question is which of the products would work best in my unit? Any info you could provide would be much appreciated. Thanks in advance,
Jose


----------



## s2k9k (Oct 11, 2012)

The A-Maze-N Pellet Smoker (AMNPS) is the best one for the MES since it can burn pellets or dust. http://www.amazenproducts.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=AMNPS5X8

The AMNS can only burn dust and the Tube is suited for pellet type smokers and has been doing good in propane smokers.


----------



## deanoaz (Oct 11, 2012)

From having searched for a smoke generator for my ECB, I came up with the tube AMNPS,  In a response from Todd at Amaznproducts, the go-to guy on this forum is ChefRob.  Todd says he has every product they have produced.  Not saying he is the ONLY guy, but Todd says he has worked them all.  Just a potential fount of knowledge.


----------



## roller (Oct 11, 2012)

I sure like my pellet smoker but I have not tried the tube yet but I will..


----------



## fpnmf (Oct 11, 2012)

I have all 3 models too.

Get one of each...I use them all...really I do..


----------



## tatonka3a2 (Oct 11, 2012)

fpnmf said:


> I have all 3 models too.
> 
> Get one of each...I use them all...really I do..


Ditto!!  We use them all as well.


----------



## tjohnson (Oct 11, 2012)

AMNPS is best suited for your MES 30


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 11, 2012)

I have them all the way back to the first prototype and Dave gave you the right answer


----------



## nabo4u (Oct 11, 2012)

Thanks for the suggestions guys. I truly appreciate it. I'm thinking that I'll probably get one of each as suggested by a couple of folks. I'm just starting my journey on this path and I'm hoping that the future will bring plenty of opportunities to try different smoking methods.


----------



## fpnmf (Oct 11, 2012)




----------

